# Applet wird nicht angezeigt (X)



## FlorianR (30. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich befasse mich neuerdings mit Java und würde gerne eine kleines "Hello World"-Script als Applet in meine Seite einbinden. Zunächst einmal mein Script:


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class Test extends Applet{
	 
	public void paint( Graphics g ) 
	  { 
	    g.drawString( "Hallo Welt! Eins Zwo Eins Zwo", 230, 100 ); 
	  } 
	
}
```

Total simpel und funktioniert auch, wenn ich es in eclipse compiliere. Nun möchte ich es also auf meiner Internetseite einbinden. Dafür benutze ich folgendes Tag:


```
<applet code="applet/Test.class" width="620" height="200"></applet>
```

*Hinweis:* Habe schon duzend weitere Tag-Varianten ausprobiert (Object, Embed) - ich denke daran wird es nicht liegen.

Wenn ich nun meine Internetseite aufrufe, zeigt er mir eine Weisse Fläche von 620 x 200 Pixeln an. In der Linken Ecke (oben) ist ein rotes "X" - also Fehleranzeige - mist!

Ich habe in dem Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" folgendes gelesen:



> *Hinweis* Sun hat in der Version 1.4 geringfügig das Format für die Bytecode-Dateien geändert. Viele Browser und ihre virtuellen Maschinen kommen damit nicht zurecht. Um den Compiler aus dem Java SDK 1.4 (und folgenden Versionen) anzuweisen, das ältere Format zu erzeugen, muss der Schalter -target 1.1 angegeben werden.



Ich benutze als Libary die 1.4er. Allerdings sind meine Kenntnisse noch nicht wirklich fortgeschritten, deshalb kann ich mit diesem Hinweis nicht viel anfangen. Ich wüsste nicht ob es 1. überhaupt mein Problem beheben wird und 2. wo ich diese Einstellung vornehmen kann.

Hier noch meine Compiler Settings:






Mein Eclipse:





Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß,
Florian

EDIT:
Problem hat sich erledigt. Irgendwie geht es nur, wenn es im gleichen Ordner liegt.


----------



## limago (30. August 2007)

Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten

1. Pack die Klasse in das selbe Verszeichnis wie das HTML-File, oder

2 <APPLET CODEBASE="applets" CODE="Test.class" WIDTH=500HEIGHT=500>
</APPLET>

Nachtrag:

Es gibt in Java ein Tool das heißt AppletViewer und liegt unter %JAVA_HOME%/bin. Wenn Du dieses Tool aufrufts
(AppletViewer MeinHtmlFile.html) wird nur das Applet im HTML-File ausgeführt. Das schließt Fehler im Browser aus. Außerdem kannst Du damit das Laden, Starten, Stoppen und Zerstören des Applets besser simulieren als im Browser.

Gruß


----------



## FlorianR (30. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Lösung


----------

